# R&W Targets



## mudflap

I have heard about these targets, what are they like? The prices are awesome and they look good but I dont know how they hold up and pull.


----------



## onideaman

I have been shooting all my life and these targets seem to be really strong and look very good I shot them at Drake Landing that new range in Fuquay !!!


----------



## welder1

Tough as a pine knot but be prepared to pull....hard. Arrow lube is very necessary.


----------



## heilman181

welder1 said:


> Tough as a pine knot but be prepared to pull....hard. Arrow lube is very necessary.


If you do not use arrow lube, then just snap the shafts off and forget about it. :wink:


----------



## gutshot53

I really like these targets. I do not think you can beat them for the money and the guys are extremely nice to do business with. The only bad thing is they do not take credit card.


----------



## treeman65

I prefer not to shoot them.I know alot of other guys that shoot the ASA or IBO shoots feel the same.It does not good to practice judging them then go shoot mckenzie targets too much difference in size.


----------



## mudflap

Thanks for the info.


----------



## EROS

They are good targets for your back yard. This is how we got started along time ago. The tagets will last a long time but the arrows are a little hard to pull when you first start shooting then. Russ the owner is a great guy to deal with. We are still shooting the bear and the boar we bougth 6 years ago at Steve's Archery indoor shoot. 

Treeman 65 is right most people don't care to shoot them on a 3d course.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews

*R&w*

I just bought 5 of their targets for our club and have shot them at 15yds this winter in my basement and thought they were pretty decent. they pulled out ok with a puller. the bobcat sure is a small target but i think its cool lookinand will be a great shot. good luck on your choice.


----------



## camoham

ive shot at both the woodchuck and bob at a 3shoot i go to.

considering the woodchuck is usually placed at a relatively close distance..............id say it does really well. 11 ring is the size of a dime!

that is a skinny cat.

camoham


----------



## Duece Weaver

Like they said, Lube is a must. They look good but they are very hard, have small scoring rings, and do not heal up after the shot like the other brands.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger

We have them at our club and I have shot them at a few other clubs. As for using lube the arrows *IMHO * don't pull much different than Delta's or Kenzies. If you are buying them for use in a course you will get more non circuit shooters vs. circuit shooters more than likely. They will be more than happy to shoot something with both ears and antlers on em' and you will pay alot less. The polar bear is great and the foam heals up well in it and takes a pounding. They are well worth the money hands down.


----------



## builditall

Just backing up what most have said. They hold up great, take about 200-300 shots to break them in (lube the arrow), cost a no brainer, a must for the home range, a club wouldn't want a whole range of them, because most ASA/IBO guys wouldn't want to shoot them. Enjoy.


----------



## 12sonly

great backyard targets. no detail on targets. i normally wont shoot at club with these targets.


----------



## oldteacher

The R & W have IBO scoring rings with the center 12. I've used them for ages and they have not caused a problem with my shooting in tournaments. Can't beat them as far as life like, durablility and price. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Mark Hedges

Ttt for some more opinions

Mark


----------



## raptor4life660r

*Anyone else have experience with these*

We are looking to purchase some for our outdoor 3d range for the local club. Does anybody else have any other pro's or cons about these things?


----------



## bclowman

Alot of of the clubs here in Sc use them. I like'em alot and they are less than half the cost.


----------



## fire-emt31750

Just went to a shoot today were most of the course was R&W targets. The size scale was pretty acurrate. The scoring rings need some serious work, all the scoring rings are on the frame of IBO regs, but the 11 ring is way too small, I suppose you could use a metal pipe and a torch to scorch a 12 ring on the target if you wanted to use ASA regs. As for arrow removal, even with an arrow puller, you pretty much needed a logging chain and a dump truck. I shoot Victory X-Ringer arrows which were the easiest to pull out of my group, other arrows ranged from Easton Excel to Victory V3's. The targets are nice, very life like, sturdy, and seem to seal back after the shot pretty well. We shoot a fun round after the tournament and I took notice of this as we went through the second time for fun, as to maybe inquire about a few of these targets for our club. We shot all R&W's targets from: deer, turkey, bear, hog, and bobcat. As with any product of any market, just have to weigh the pros and cons!


----------



## mrpitbull

good targets, i know some don't like the scoring rings ... with that said i have been shooting them for a while now, i own the big buck, standing, walking bear, bobcat and full strut... russ is a great guy to deal with, i pounded the walking bear and needed a new core plug, called him to get the price , shot the sh*t with him , didn't place the order at that time but a few days later on my porch was a core plug!! call russ an it was on the house!, they are really strong targets ..just invest in a good puller i.e. vista


----------



## bfisher

I know most circuit shooters don't like to shoot them, but what is happening in the real world? McKenzie and Rinehart are forcing local clubs to make a decision based on money. These two companies are going to price themselves into oblivion.. I mean, what's the price difference to start with and what's the difference in a replacement vital? It's totally rediculous. 

As for pulling arrows? Rinehart still has this down pat. I wouldn't waste a dollar on a Delta---blow right through them. There isn't that much difference between R&W and McKenzie to be honest. At least not enough to fight the cost differential.

It's easy to sit back and compare them if all you do is shoot them at 3D shoots. It's another thing for a club to lay out $10,000 or more for a course of McKenzies. Hell, our club laid out over 4 grand last year just for vitals.

Somebody better wake up.


----------



## pacnate

bfisher said:


> I know most circuit shooters don't like to shoot them, but what is happening in the real world? McKenzie and Rinehart are forcing local clubs to make a decision based on money. These two companies are going to price themselves into oblivion.. I mean, what's the price difference to start with and what's the difference in a replacement vital? It's totally rediculous.
> 
> As for pulling arrows? Rinehart still has this down pat. I wouldn't waste a dollar on a Delta---blow right through them. There isn't that much difference between R&W and McKenzie to be honest. At least not enough to fight the cost differential.
> 
> It's easy to sit back and compare them if all you do is shoot them at 3D shoots. It's another thing for a club to lay out $10,000 or more for a course of McKenzies. Hell, our club laid out over 4 grand last year just for vitals.
> 
> Somebody better wake up.


+1

Mckenzies are just too expensive for the money. We have been blessed with a full range of Mckenzies, but we got them last year at the ASA in Gainesville after the tournament. We bought a range from them. It significantly cut down the cost, but the targets were in great shape. Not shot up at all. That being said, we will be probably be looking in to getting R&W if it ever comes down to buying new ones though. They are too cheap to pass up having to get a full range.


----------



## NGsportsman

I'll put in a plug for R&W Targets! Our church has bought 30+ targets from Russell in the last couple of years. He's been absolutely top notch to deal with. He's also allowed us to come pick up the targets from his shop and save hundreds of dollars in shipping. If you're ordering a lot, he will offer club pricing.

I've shot Mckenzies, Deltas, Rineharts and R&W. The R&W are BY FAR the most realistic looking. They are extremely durable. No target pulls like a Rinehart, but you can buy 3 or 4 deer from Russell for the same price you can get a Rinehart. 

We bought a McKenzie Elk last year and I was so disappointed in it. It's slap full of air pockets and the paint was flaking off when it arrived. It was a total ripoff. Their quality control is non-existent. Have you looked at their leopard? The paint on the sections doesn't even come close to lining up correctly. And they pull about like the R&W.

Russell stands by his brand. We got the bobcat and set it up at our range for about a 15yd shot. After the first few arrows stuck through the back, I called him and told him I needed a bigger target. He said he would take care of it, and two days later a target arrived on my doorstep, free of charge. We will continue to give him our business.


----------



## geekster

All you that will only shoot mckenzie. Go ahead and figure giving up 3d. With the economy the way its going. I will say you will see more R&wTargets at clubs. Really it is a no brainer.


----------



## cabotvt

RW targets are a good target that will last. We never left them out so I do not no how they degrade in the weather and sunlight. They are a bear to pull your arrow thats for sure. McKenzie pricing is not bad at level II ($2000.00+)


----------



## sfHoyt

what differance does it make with the scoring rings, you still have to make the shot!!!


----------



## flintcreek6412

My buddy bought one for his backyard. I was very impressed. It was about 35* when we shot and I figured we would never get an arrow out. It pulled just fine with lube. Then a guy showed up and shot an unlubed Axis into it. Took a little effort but in cold weather even Rhineharts do. I think the foam is as good as any McKenzie except the newest and most expensive XT targets. For what he payed on a very realisitic looking animal, great deal.

For those that won't shoot them I just don't get it Step outside the box a little and learn to judge the distance, not the target size. Learn to aim at a vital in a different location. Not that difficult. As far as the size of the vital...so what if the 11 is smaller. If it's a scoring shoot, everyone is shooting the same small vital.


----------



## shortleggedman

*R and W*

I just bought some of the R and W targets and I am very satisfied. He is a great guy to do buisness with too. Arrows are tough to pull at first, but what high quality target isnt going to be hard to pull at first. Give it 100 shots and break them in and they will pull just fine. I have recommended R and W to all of my friends.


----------



## macprez

I bought 18 targets last year and I'm very satisfied other than the smaller targets get blown out on the opposite side.


----------



## defrost

Pictures Anyone???


----------



## NGsportsman

I really ought to take more pictures, I've only got a couple. Seriously though, the deer are without a doubt the most realistic looking targets I've seen, and I think I've shot about everything out there.


----------



## bow-legged

I dont mind shooting them. I just like to shoot!


----------



## Outback7028

bow-legged said:


> I dont mind shooting them. I just like to shoot!


Yeah me neither. I don't shoot ASA IBO or any of those leagues. I just shoot in my backyard for hunting practice so as long as it resembles a deer, I'll fling arrows at it. And for the price, it can't be beat.


----------



## oldteacher

*R & W Targets*

Shoot our club members love the R & W targets. Doesn't bother any of our members that shoot in ASA tournaments to shoot something besides the McKenzie and Rhinehart targets. We've got three guys that are tops in each tournament and they do their practicing on the R & W. 
Be prepared to wait a little bit for your order. I think they have been really booked this year.....Well worth the wait, especially on the savings.
We're in Michigan and our targets on the range take a beating since we shoot in all types of weather. If they last here they should last anywhere.










EROS said:


> They are good targets for your back yard. This is how we got started along time ago. The tagets will last a long time but the arrows are a little hard to pull when you first start shooting then. Russ the owner is a great guy to deal with. We are still shooting the bear and the boar we bougth 6 years ago at Steve's Archery indoor shoot.
> 
> Treeman 65 is right most people don't care to shoot them on a 3d course.


----------



## tabarch

we put eight of them on our range two years ago and have no complaints, not even from a ccouple of people that complain about everything.


----------



## THRILLOFTHEHUNT

We own Thrill Of The Hunt in Calverton, NY which is an indoor weatherproof 10,000 sq.ft 3d range.
The initial 30 targets are all McKenzie, but... as the replacement schedule comes due, i've decided to try R&W, with the intial test purchase being made this very day for the VR Alert Deer.
Can't disagree with anyone's opinion re: McKenzie targets...pulling arrows on fresh targets, no matter who made them is a pain in the butt, 
especially if the arrows are camo coated or the weather is cold + their quality control is "slim to none". 
As far as scoring rings go.... we're supposed to be marksmen.... get over it!


----------



## sagecreek

They are a good value. With that being said, I prefer to shoot McKenzies.

With that being said, I hate that Delta bought out McKenzie. :zip:


----------



## hoytxcutter

Great targets, great price and very durable. McKenzie and Rineharts have become too expensive and a little competition never hurt anyone.


----------



## safe cracker

great targets for the money they look almost alive.............buy some woodys lube helps with pulling the arrows on new targets


----------



## oldteacher

We love the R & W targers better than any of the other brands.
No harder to pull out than from any other target.
Can't beat the looks of them either.
They have my vote.


----------



## oldteacher

Don't know what target you got from them that had no details. All the ones we bought look a heck of a lot better than any other targets we have. You can even see the veins in the necks. The bears are awesome.


12sonly said:


> great backyard targets. no detail on targets. i normally wont shoot at club with these targets.


----------



## purcels1

Great targets, I have one that is about 8 years old and it still looks great.


----------



## hoytxcutter

McKenzie and Rinehart have got out of hand with their prices and need some competition. R&W are great targets at a very reasonable price,


----------



## oldteacher

Compared to other company targets the R & W Targets look more realistic than any others.
Our club has used them for years and think they are great! They look like the real animals, hold up longer, and
the price can't be beat. What more can you ask?






12sonly said:


> great backyard targets. no detail on targets. i normally wont shoot at club with these targets.


----------



## oldteacher

The circuit where I shoot has McKenzie, Rhinehart and R & W Targets. It's R & W hands down. They look better, last longer, and
all the heads stay on. Most of the McKenzie's heads fall off after little use.





hoytxcutter said:


> Great targets, great price and very durable. McKenzie and Rineharts have become too expensive and a little competition never hurt anyone.


----------



## rodney c.

Let see if I can kick this dog again...been to quite a few shoots around here and haven't seen any R&W targets. Myself and a few others are considering putting a club together. If we get this all worked out it will be R&W's. We love the look of them and it appears they hold up well. If we do well we may start to filter in some Mckenzie's....maybe not.


----------



## schmel_me

Well they arent the quality of rhinehart or mckenzie.A 27 shaft leaves a pretty wicked mark in them that doesnt seal much. For backyard bashing or a for fun club they arent bad. For a competitive shoot they just stink the scoring rings are center mass of the body but they are small for size of animal.They get beat up fast and are very hard to score.


----------



## Bearlee

schmel_me said:


> Well they arent the quality of rhinehart or mckenzie.A 27 shaft leaves a pretty wicked mark in them that doesnt seal much. For backyard bashing or a for fun club they arent bad. For a competitive shoot they just stink the scoring rings are center mass of the body but they are small for size of animal.They get beat up fast and are very hard to score.


I don't know where you are coming from on with your comment on quality. I have shot them extensively at many clubs this year and find they hold up way better than any other target out there. They are difficult to pull arrows from in cold weather, but if you lube your arrow it is not too difficult. You can typically get 2-3 targets for the costs of one other target. They look much more realistic than Rhinehardts. They do take a pounding and give much more bang for the buck. I just picked up a large sized deer from a retailer that sells them for $170. Hard to beat that . Ther rings are IBO not ASA but the local clubs just use a pipe and a torch and burn a lower ASA 12 in them and a 14 and are good to go


----------



## sagecreek

rodney c. said:


> Let see if I can kick this dog again...been to quite a few shoots around here and haven't seen any R&W targets. Myself and a few others are considering putting a club together. If we get this all worked out it will be R&W's. We love the look of them and it appears they hold up well. If we do well we may start to filter in some Mckenzie's....maybe not.


Good luck Rodney. I used some R&W's when I started my club. A couple of targets had kill zones on the rump. That was some cool shots.


----------



## schmel_me

Bearlee said:


> I don't know where you are coming from on with your comment on quality. I have shot them extensively at many clubs this year and find they hold up way better than any other target out there. They are difficult to pull arrows from in cold weather, but if you lube your arrow it is not too difficult. You can typically get 2-3 targets for the costs of one other target. They look much more realistic than Rhinehardts. They do take a pounding and give much more bang for the buck. I just picked up a large sized deer from a retailer that sells them for $170. Hard to beat that . Ther rings are IBO not ASA but the local clubs just use a pipe and a torch and burn a lower ASA 12 in them and a 14 and are good to go




I disagree they do not hold up nearly as well as a quality target. And maybe you can order them with a specific scoring package but the ones i have set out and shot are no where near IBO size scoring. The turkey 11 is the size of a dime. And a large bear or buck is a 1in at most.


----------



## QuickKen

Shot the first time on R&W targets at Meadville field archers in PA. Was impressed with them. They look pretty close to the McKenzie targets. The scoring rings were a little faint seeing, not grooved in as deep as the McKenzie's. When I looked at the suggested retail price on line, well I see why a club would purchase them, $300 was max for some targets. Arrow lube yes....little harder to pull your arrows. Scoring ring size? I did not measure....but I guess I shot great then. Had 14 x's out of 30 targets, no 8's. Why can't I do this at the National Shoots! ? CHOKE....


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

R & W make good broadhead targets, they are cheaper but you get what you pay for


----------



## salmon killer

Like others have mentioned can be tough to pull arrow just use lube no problem.They look good have good detail scoring rings are fine .I just dont get all this target snobbery.Go pay you 10 / 15 and shoot your 30/40 target and have some fun isnt that what its all about.


----------



## rodney c.

I don't really get it. I took up archery when I was 13 years old and I love to shoot. I'd shoot every day if I could. And if have an opportunity to go shoot a tree stump I take advantage of it. So all this Bias against these targets blows me away. It's almost like some o you are saying "if I can't shoot mckenzies or rineharts I just won't shoot. Are you that selective when you hunt. I don't know about the deer you hunt but mine don't have scoring rings. I shoot for the love of archery and to challenge myself. It's kinda funny.


----------



## hoytxcutter

R&W targets hold up as well as Rinehart or McKenzie and at half the price or less are the only way to go. Most realistic 3D target made.


----------



## mdewitt71

found this thread on a search.... I am looking at these R & W Targets now. 
They seeem nice and the price is way better then Delta/ Mckenzie and Rhineharts targets by far.

Think I might order a Buck and a smaller critter to try em out.


----------



## sagecreek

Great targets for the price.


----------



## ar1220

R & w are very reasibbly priced and great targets I have 5 at home for my practice range. And we have several at our club. They hold up great pulling arrows can be a lil bit if a pain but if u will use a lil lube there fine. Mine gets 3-400 a week put in them and I have had them a year and there still fine


----------



## BrownDog2

3Dblackncamo said:


> R & W make good broadhead targets, they are cheaper but you get what you pay for


The way the McKenzie targets are falling apart the last few years are proof you don't get what you pay for. Our club bought a few Rinehart targets last year because the McKenzie targets are falling apart. we do have some R&W at home we shoot and they hold up well.


----------



## DenCMSC

Our club purchased 4 small targets (bobcat, turkey, woodchuck, and javalina) to try them out. They did not hold up well, but an email to the owner and all was set right. The new set he sent us (free) seems a bit softer, and after several shots appear that they will work out just fine (at the price, a year on the course and throw them away is fine by us...)

We will be buying some of the large targets if spring ever arrives here in the great white north...excellent value, even better customer service.


----------



## beearcher

R & W are as good as anything but cheaper for sure, they are in top 3 for sure....



PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## nchunter

R & W makes a good target, and you cannot beat the price and service!


----------



## dougmax

Our club just purchased a bunch of these targets and except for the fact of them being slightly more difficult (in the cold) to pull arrows, I love these targets. I would rather our club buys a bunch of these than just a few of the others. Our spring/summer course is 40 targets. I'd say there are probably 15 brand new R&W targets out there right now. The turkey is a tough one....very small center.


----------

